# 500 people in Japan



## Flea (Mar 11, 2011)

My friend woke me up early this morning and told me about it; the video coming in is just horrifying.  

Blessings ...


----------



## MJS (Mar 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 11, 2011)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, it looks like the toll is now estimated at >10,000 dead from these horrific natural disasters (earthquake and Tsunami).


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## KELLYG (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2011)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2011)

.


----------

